# Https site blocked??-Help me please



## thunder1990 (Jun 12, 2005)

Im almost at my wits end here with a problem. I keep trying to get access to the following sight: 
https://online.parker.com/pol/portal
It is an employee website. Ive used it many times before with no problems, but for the last several days I keep getting error messages, such as:
Access Denied or You are not authorized to view this page or HTTP Error 403 - Forbidden or sometimes it asks for a username and password (which I supply it with), but it will just keep asking the same thing until it goes to a screen that says: Login Required
You must login before you can access the resource you have requested. 
Explanation
The resource you have requested is secured by Access Manager WebSEAL, and in order to access it, you must first login.

I have ran Norton antivirus an it found no issues. I have also ran Spybot S&D, and AdAware; but neither of them reported any problems.
I have tried logging on from 2 different computers at neighbors, and it works just fine, so Im assuming it something in my systems.

I have WinXP Ser.2, Norton Firewall, and a linksys router. I have bypassed the router-and nothing. I have turned of Norton and nothing. Windows firewall is OFF. I have checked and rechecked my IE security options and they are as they have always been.

PLEASE help if you can. I ran HijackThis, but its all greek to me.

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## HammerHead68 (Jun 3, 2005)

In IE, Tools - Options - Security - Sites- Add the site and click Allow. Let us know if that takes care of you. And turn your security stuff back on before you have serious little "bugs" running around your machine.


----------



## thunder1990 (Jun 12, 2005)

I did that. I entered the site online.parker.com as well as 12.4.27.159
but still get the same type of messages.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try clearing your cookies and make sure you accept the cookie from that site.


----------

